# Fried grouse



## Grouse Hunter

well this recipe is pretty simple but really good just take you grouse meat cut it up into strips role them in egg and then cover them in flour and fry them in a pan simple and easy but tastes great!


----------



## Dick Monson

We need more grouse recipes for sure! Tried filleting both sides of the grouse breasts, wraped in a thin slice of Valley Meat bacon, pinned with a toothpick, and grilled on low heat. Just before they were done a little barbaque sauce was added. Am going to do this again tomorrow night but will cut into 4 pieces instead of 2 so they cook faster. Also think a slice of cheese might be good. This is a take off on one of Fetches recipies I think.

Also kabobs would be good this way with home made dill pickels on the skewer. (??????)


----------



## always_outdoors

Great post!

kabobs with homemade dill pickels? hmmmm...I need to try that.

I fry my grouse as well, only I mix lemon/pepper seasoning, garlic salt, and onion powder in with the flour. I fry them up until they are pretty crispy and serve them with a side of A1 Steak sauce.

We did grouse fajitas two nights ago. Turned out pretty good. Just onion slices, green pepperslices, grouse, and a packet of fajita seasonings.


----------



## Dick Monson

Dan, it's tried and true. Cut the meat in small pieces. On the stick, a piece of bacon, grouse, onion, dill pickle, and repeat. Small pieces for sure. About 8 min. low heat on the grill, brush twice with favorite barbeque sauce. Had it twice last Sat, it is that good. Olives might be nice too.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Cut a little bit of cayenne pepper and add a chunk of cream cheese to the bacon roll up... :wink: :beer:


----------

